# Roses everywhere - cut picture pg 2



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2015)

This is a new mould that I finally got around to using. I bought it off EBay.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 19, 2015)

Lots of roses!  I like the mold, it looks like you would get at least one discernible rose in each bar.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you.  I am going to cut it after every second rose so there will be roses that are easily discernable in each slice.  Not cutting until Tuesday to let it cure out a little bit.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 19, 2015)

Would you post a picture of a bar after the cut?  A lot of my women friends/family members are rose fans.  God knows I have enough molds but am still tempted.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 19, 2015)

That's a really neat mold and very pretty soap too!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 19, 2015)

They are absolutely gorgeous! I love the colours you've used. It really brings the roses out. I daren't ask who you brought it off, because I'd want to buy one!!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you everyone. I will definitely post pictures of the cut soaps. I plan on making these in yellow, white, red & pink as well.... Give people choices.

ETA - Mould is off of EBay.  It's not cheap.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2015)

Here are a couple of close-ups.


----------



## Cactuslily (Apr 19, 2015)

Beautiful! I saw a similar mold, but I think the roses were only on the top. Yours is lovely!
ETA: no, rose is all thought to bottom.


----------



## soapswirl (Apr 19, 2015)

Really pretty! (Adding to want list...)


----------



## Aline (Apr 19, 2015)

Fabulous! Is it tricky getting CP soap into a mold?


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you everyone 

Aline is it really easy to use both getting the soap in and getting it back out.  I was thrilled.


----------



## MsDee (Apr 19, 2015)

That is one beautiful soap mold. I love roses.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you I love it....


----------



## soapcakes (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh wow, that is really such a pretty mold (and soap!)....so detailed!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you Soapcakes....


----------



## Balloons (Apr 25, 2015)

Love this!


----------



## KristaY (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh my gosh, Lindy, that's absolutely stunning! I've never seen a loaf mold like that. I can't wait to see it cut!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you KristaY - I cut it today I will take pictures tomorrow...


----------



## Lindy (Apr 26, 2015)

Here it is cut.  There is one more piece that is just one row.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh Lindy, that's just beautiful. It's like a lovely bouquet of roses in soap form. I absolutely LOVE it! Honestly, really well done.


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 27, 2015)

I love roses. Thanks for inspiring more reasons why!


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 27, 2015)

That's so pretty! The color came out perfect!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you all so much!  I am thrilled with them and plan on making a couple more loaves right away.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 27, 2015)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## not_ally (Apr 27, 2015)

They are beautiful, Lindy.  So, is the mold less or more than $50?  I am willing to go that far for my rose-loving peeps, but you have to draw the line somewhere


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 27, 2015)

Those are really beautiful Lindy!


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 27, 2015)

American Soap Supplies just finished a pre-buy on that mold. Maybe they will do it again. Even though she calls it a "pre buy" on the site, it's really a limited-time group buy.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 27, 2015)

Your roses are lovely, They look truly beautiful.


----------



## Dahila (Apr 27, 2015)

Stunning, i love it!!!!:-D


----------



## Lindy (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Pilar (May 12, 2015)

It is so? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rose-Bud-si...220?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a1fc4b4c


----------



## navigator9 (May 12, 2015)

And here it is at Aliexpress.......   http://www.aliexpress.com/item/sili...-handmade-silicone-soap-mold/32232883256.html


----------



## Lindy (May 12, 2015)

Yup those are it


----------

